# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Gjendja e pakuptueshme e nje adoleshenti !

## BekimSelimi

Pershendetje miq e mikesha ....
Pas nje periudhe 3 vjecare te kesaj gjendje shpirtore time ,vendosa te kerkoj ndihme nga ju nese do te mund te me ndihmoni dhe te me keshilloni ...
Une jam nje djalosh 19 vjecar, pata probleme me nje vajze isha shum i ndjeshem i prekshem ajo e shkreta me donte un nisa te pija droge prej presioonit familjar ndaj menje qe me benin ato te familjes asaj.... E tani ne u ndame gati 1 vjet un desha te ndahem edhe pse e dua ende .. Por ceshtja nuk ngel vetem ketu , ndoshta do ta zgjas por e kam patjeter ...
Une nuk e di cfar kam nuk e ndjej veten si UNE!!! Une nuk mun te perqendrohem jam shum i merzitur diten sndjehem mire,shoh endra te keqija ,frigohem nga vetja ,jeta me duket e pakuptimte ne psikolog skam qen jam falur pak me namaz por kam kryer gjunahe ,me falni se u zhyta pak ne aspektin fetar por jam Musliman..
E kjo eshte ndodhia ime, qe jam i pashpres i pa ndjenj, i merzitur i friguar, nuk mund te shoh gjerat sic jane, i humbur krejtsisht ,tani e kam te kryej vitin e 4, sepse 1 vjet n shkoll te mesme humba ,e kjo eshte e gjitha , do te ishte privilegj qe te me ndihmonit e te me kshillonit e Zoti do tju shperblente pa mase !!! :oh:

----------


## Taulanti97

Eshte e trishtueshme kjo gje por nuk eshte psikologu ai qe do te shpetoje por vetem nje person ku ti flet hapur... Duhet te flasesh dhe te shprehesh hapur me nje person te besuar sepse te pastrohet shpirti... edhe un si puna jote por vecse un pi alkool e jo drog.

----------


## Busy Girl

Po pse i merrni gjerat keshtu more djem keni moshen me te bukur shijojeni qeshni ecni beni shetitje dashuroni luani keniii 1000 menyra per tja kaluar bukur.
Mundohuni ta merrni jeten me me sportivitet po kur te krijoni familje ju qe ti shihni vertet se cfare jane hallet kur mos te gjesh pune kur te qaj femija kur te te ndodhi nje aksident ose gjera te tjera si kto ca do beni do vrisni veten ????
Jeta eshte e shkurter mbas pak muajsh ose vitesh do e kuptosh se sa budalla ke qene qe ke hapur kete teme do te te duken shuume fjale te shpenzuara kot. Ndaj mos e lendo veten e familjen por  jepi forca edhe vazhdo jeten sepse eshte e bukur.

----------


## BekimSelimi

Ja pra keto jane Shqipetaret e pa shpirt, qe nuk e mendojn se neser ato mund te jene viktima e fatkeqsis :/ , a ju Busy Girl faleminderit per fjalet e medha , pas nje konsultimi me nje psikolog fale Zotit ka pak ndryshime!

----------


## mia@

Pse talleni me djalin?! Nuk e keni idene sa te rinj kalojne ne depresion spo me keq kur ndahen. Jane njerez te dobet psikologjikisht dhe duhen ndihmuar dhe jo tallur. 
Kam patur nje cun ne shkolle te mesme qe kaloi cik ne faze kur e la e fejuara. Gjithe ai djal gjynah! Ishte natyre e heshtur dhe i mbyllur. 
Bekim pse je mbyllur? Te mungon vajza apo ke humbur besim te vetja?  Keni qene ne nje moshe shume te re per t'ju futur nje lidhje serioze. Normal qe s'do kishit aprovimin e familjareve sado djale i mire te jesh.  Po vajza a te do akoma? Pse  nuk i jepni kohe njeri-tjetrit, jeni akoma te rinj.

----------

BekimSelimi (13-12-2014)

----------


## Busy Girl

Bekim cdo gje e ka nja zgjidhje ne kete bote nese vertet e do ate vajze ateher lufto per te nese e ndjen qe jo me ateher mundohu te shikosh anen pozitive t e cdo gjeje.
Une kam nja 4 vjet  qe e kam kaluar moshen tende nga mosha 17 vjece edhe une qaja shume merzitesha nuk flisja me njeri per pasoje te ketyre gjerave u dobsova si dreqi por sot jam njeriu me i lumtur ne toke e din pse sepse jeta nje dite te sjell ate qe ti deshiron ne momentin qe duhet. Keshtu qe behu i forte gezoju momentit do behes pishman qe po i kalon ne heshtje keto dite te rinise nuk vijne me. Do rritesh do filllosh pune e dreq e shejtan dhe kto dite do kujtosh.
Te perqafoj dhe shpresoj te degjojme lajme te mira nga ty.

----------

BekimSelimi (13-12-2014)

----------


## Wordless

> Pse talleni me djalin?! Nuk e keni idene sa te rinj kalojne ne depresion spo me keq kur ndahen. Jane njerez te dobet psikologjikisht dhe duhen ndihmuar dhe jo tallur. 
> Kam patur nje cun ne shkolle te mesme qe kaloi cik ne faze kur e la e fejuara. Gjithe ai djal gjynah! Ishte natyre e heshtur dhe i mbyllur. 
> Bekim pse je mbyllur? Te mungon vajza apo ke humbur besim te vetja?  Keni qene ne nje moshe shume te re per t'ju futur nje lidhje serioze. Normal qe s'do kishit aprovimin e familjareve sado djale i mire te jesh.  Po vajza a te do akoma? Pse  nuk i jepni kohe njeri-tjetrit, jeni akoma te rinj.


Po pra mirë e ke ti mia@, duhet psikolog, duhet psikoanalist, psikoterapist psiko psiko psiko ehuhaaa janë të thella këto punët e trurit .. Në kohën time ( nuk jam i moçëm sa për dieni) nuk kishim nevojë për asnjë nga këto bullshit që kanë parashtesa "psiko". Bukën me vaj e sheqer në dorë, dopin e llastikut në këmbë dhe buza vesh në vesh na rrinte gjithë kohës. Ky brez është brez futja kot, rob pa pikë imuniteti mendor e psikik. Sa më mirë këta të rinjët e sotëm aq më të shkarë nga rradakja e kokës. Ec, kush e duron këtë botë ok , kush jo ..............

----------


## Taulanti97

> Po pra mirë e ke ti mia@, duhet psikolog, duhet psikoanalist, psikoterapist psiko psiko psiko ehuhaaa janë të thella këto punët e trurit .. Në kohën time ( nuk jam i moçëm sa për dieni) nuk kishim nevojë për asnjë nga këto bullshit që kanë parashtesa "psiko". Bukën me vaj e sheqer në dorë, dopin e llastikut në këmbë dhe buza vesh në vesh na rrinte gjithë kohës. Ky brez është brez futja kot, rob pa pikë imuniteti mendor e psikik. Sa më mirë këta të rinjët e sotëm aq më të shkarë nga rradakja e kokës. Ec, kush e duron këtë botë ok , kush jo ..............


Po kush je ti more qe hiqesh si ****-some? Dil kush je qe hiqesh dhe shan e tall te tjeret?

Kush je ti qe i thu atij qe Milloshevici ka bere mire qe ka vra kosovaret?


Ti je TURP.

----------

BekimSelimi (13-12-2014)

----------


## BekimSelimi

Faleminderit juve @Busy Girl; @Taulanti97; @mia@ 
E ndersa per njerezit qe mundohen te tallen e te tregohen humorista nuk ia vlen as qe tua lexojme fjalet  :buzeqeshje:  THJESHT NJE INJORIM !!!
E ndersa per ju qe munduat te me ndihmoni nese un smundem do tua kthej me te mire Zoti!

----------

Busy Girl (13-12-2014),Taulanti97 (14-12-2014)

----------


## pfeiffer

Hello everyone out there !!

tė marrė njė dokument tė ri tė shtetėsisė tani
ne jemi prodhues tė veēantė tė rreme tė cilėsisė dhe dokumente tė vėrteta. Ne ofrojmė vetėm
cilėsi origjinale e lartė e regjistruar dhe pasaportat paregjistruara, patentėn e makinės, kartat e identitetit, pulla, Visa, Diplomat shkollore dhe produkte tė tjera
pėr njė numėr tė vendeve si: Amerikė, Australi, Belgjikė, Brazil, Kanada,
Italisht, Finlanda, Franca, Gjermania, Izraeli, Meksika, Hollanda, Afrika
E Jugut, Spanja, Mbretėria e Bashkuar. kjo listė nuk ėshtė e plotė
na kontaktoni pėr mė shumė detaje
ju lutem na kontaktoni direkt në adresën tonë të dhënë më poshtë
mail.google

350documents(at) gmail com

*kype marc.eweiler

----------


## Aferim

> Pershendetje miq e mikesha ....
> Pas nje periudhe 3 vjecare te kesaj gjendje shpirtore time ,vendosa te kerkoj ndihme nga ju nese do te mund te me ndihmoni dhe te me keshilloni ...
> Une jam nje djalosh 19 vjecar, pata probleme me nje vajze isha shum i ndjeshem i prekshem ajo e shkreta me donte un nisa te pija droge prej presioonit familjar ndaj menje qe me benin ato te familjes asaj.... E tani ne u ndame gati 1 vjet un desha te ndahem edhe pse e dua ende .. Por ceshtja nuk ngel vetem ketu , ndoshta do ta zgjas por e kam patjeter ...
> Une nuk e di cfar kam nuk e ndjej veten si UNE!!! Une nuk mun te perqendrohem jam shum i merzitur diten sndjehem mire,shoh endra te keqija ,frigohem nga vetja ,jeta me duket e pakuptimte ne psikolog skam qen jam falur pak me namaz por kam kryer gjunahe ,me falni se u zhyta pak ne aspektin fetar por jam Musliman..
> E kjo eshte ndodhia ime, qe jam i pashpres i pa ndjenj, i merzitur i friguar, nuk mund te shoh gjerat sic jane, i humbur krejtsisht ,tani e kam te kryej vitin e 4, sepse 1 vjet n shkoll te mesme humba ,e kjo eshte e gjitha , do te ishte privilegj qe te me ndihmonit e te me kshillonit e Zoti do tju shperblente pa mase !!!


Kthehu te abdesi, nese do freskim. Kthehu te Namazi, nese do qetesim. Mbeshtetu tek ALlahu Fuqiplote, s'ke as kam ç'te bejme tjeter. Nuk je i vetmi as do jesh i fundit....

Mos harro - falu.....Namazi eshte qetesim i shpirtit. Po te mos ishin te tera keto; mbeshtetja tek ALlahu, praktikimi i Namazit si dhe leximi i Kur'an-it, une nuk do te te replikoja ty sot. ALlahu te ndihmofte. Sprova jane keto pjese te jeteve tona.

----------


## Anonim1208

o zot kta tshqipteris o ju kisha vra jau ****** rracen sa tposhter sa tpashpirt zoti ju denoft . , e ty vlla zoti tndihmoft edhe un njejt si ti jam  :i ngrysur:

----------

